# Take your camera to work.



## willis_927 (Jan 19, 2011)

I was thinking of taking my camera to work tomorrow, and in some spare time taking a few shots from around the place. 

Might be interesting to see what kind of stuff people can come up with from around the workplace, and post it in this thread. 

If your job is photography, well, I am sure you will figure something out 

Worth a try for you guys/girls?


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 19, 2011)

I bring mine every day, here's one I got for the thread.




Stairway to ??? by Light Artisan Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Canon AE-1 (Jan 19, 2011)

UH-60 Blackhawk rewire.


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 19, 2011)

My brain hurts after looking at that one!


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 19, 2011)

Canon AE-1 said:


> UH-60 Blackhawk rewire.



Ha - looks like we do pretty much the same thing, though I don't work on helicopters.

I can't bring a camera into work though...


I have some shots from other jobs though, where the rules weren't so strict.  I'll have to scan the prints though - they're film, and I don't think I even have the negatives anymore...


----------



## ls6firebird (Jan 19, 2011)

Light Artisan said:


> My brain hurts after looking at that one!


 
hah glad im not the only one. i wish i could take my camera to work. my job gets too dirty tho so i only have cell phone pics of work


----------



## DxAxN (Jan 19, 2011)

well this is from last week...

west bound section of the new San Francisco Oakland Bay Bridge being loaded on ship by 4000 ton barge crane for shipment to the US








taken with company camera


----------



## willis_927 (Jan 19, 2011)

I hope your prints are accurate.. Lol. Don't cross any wires ha


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Jan 19, 2011)

Not much I ways to take pics at my work and I don't like shooting engines. Also I don't have the luxury of cleaning windows at a moments notice. 
1. This is my normal routine. 





2. This is in lake city mo where they make tracer ammunition for the military. 





3. This is in Jefferson city mo. Sun rises are actualy nice sometimes, but the sunrise at this location means I've been up all night to get there.


----------



## JAFO28 (Jan 19, 2011)

Just like Light Artisan I bring my camera everyday, just wish I could change the surroundings there, terrible backgrounds.


----------



## Canon AE-1 (Jan 20, 2011)

willis_927 said:


> I hope your prints are accurate.. Lol. Don't cross any wires ha




Oh i have seen it happen before, but we have the DIT-MCO machine that checks all the connections Before we fire it up. Dit-mco will find it.


----------



## Frequency (Jan 20, 2011)

willis_927 said:


> I was thinking of taking my camera to work _tomorrow_, and in some spare time taking a few shots from around the place.
> 
> Might be interesting to see what kind of stuff people can come up with from around the workplace, and post it in this thread.
> 
> ...



********************************************

If he meant the event to take place on tomorrow how it can happen today itself? in that case i can post photo taken on any day; then what is the genuineness of this thread? 

Yours friendly :blushing:

Regards


----------



## hawk232 (Jan 20, 2011)

Frequency said:


> willis_927 said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking of taking my camera to work _tomorrow_, and in some spare time taking a few shots from around the place.
> ...


 
agreed! i also interpretted it to mean "be creative and see what kind of artsy shots you can make out of your normal workplace" not "post up snapshots of what you do" although that may be a fun thread as well since i am really enjoying seeing what people do. especially the train pics, i have always been fascinated by trains!


----------



## willis_927 (Jan 20, 2011)

I guess I did mean to try and take something for this thread, but don't think it really matters weather or not you post a new pic or one you took specifically for this thread. Snapshots of what you do, or an attempt to capture something artsy at work are both welcome in my opinion. Ill hopefully post some tonight after work.


----------



## kundalini (Jan 20, 2011)

I work from home.  I'm a male living by hisself.  You do not want to see the place, trust me.



On an aside.......

*weather*
 the state of the atmosphere with respect to wind, temperature, cloudiness, moisture, pressure, etc


*whether*
 (used to introduce the first of two or more alternatives, and sometimes repeated before the second or later alternative, usually with the correlative _or _): _It matters little whether we go or stay. Whether we go or whether we stay, the result is the same_


----------



## KmH (Jan 20, 2011)

JAFO28 said:


> Just like Light Artisan I bring my camera everyday, just wish I could change the surroundings there, terrible backgrounds.


You can easily change the backgrounds - by changing the camera perspective and/or angle.


----------



## altitude604 (Jan 20, 2011)

I take mine to work everyday as well.






My Office right mid-field of Runway 18/36 in Goose Bay.





One of the Company Saab 340As sitting on the ramp in front of my Office


----------



## PASM (Jan 20, 2011)

Interesting thread. good pics!


----------



## PopCulture (Jan 20, 2011)

You guys are really good. I'm too nervous to share my pics from my simple point and click. I could use the feedback though...


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 20, 2011)

These are scans (of prints) from a little over 10 years ago...

All I really have access to right now.  Somewhere, I have a CD with more...




01201101 by J E, on Flickr




01201103 by J E, on Flickr

Co-worker working hard:



01201102 by J E, on Flickr

And the last one wasn't staged, lol.  It was right before Christmas, so nobody was really working anyway, and we were on night shift - so we _really_ weren't doing anything...  :lmao:

It's been a long time since I worked anywhere that allowed cameras on the facility, so if I find more, they're still going to be 7 or 8 years old...


----------



## JAFO28 (Jan 20, 2011)

KmH said:


> JAFO28 said:
> 
> 
> > Just like Light Artisan I bring my camera everyday, just wish I could change the surroundings there, terrible backgrounds.
> ...



I've been working on it just haven't gotten it figured out yet. Airports always seem to be in the middle of nowhere or right in the middle of a really crappy area, mine is in the latter.


----------



## stone_family3 (Jan 20, 2011)

I work an outside delivery job.


----------



## willis_927 (Jan 20, 2011)

Heres a few I took today.. I am a power electrician at a hydro electric generating station.
It was almost -40*C this morning with the windchill, 

1) the tailrace






2)





3)Sun comming up






4)


----------



## Jakefreese (Jan 20, 2011)

I have to make sure I can post pics, I am an electrician at a nuclear power plant


----------



## ls6firebird (Jan 20, 2011)

Jakefreese said:


> I have to make sure I can post pics, I am an electrician at a nuclear power plant


 
i couldnt imagine working in a place like that everyday. the company i work for did some work at pantex a couple years ago. the security is crazy


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 20, 2011)

I've thought about, talkied about it and I plan to do it. I hope this thread is still alive and kicking in the next few weeks when I will. Or else I'll have to bring it back to the top after I have something more to post.

Until then, I am enjoying the photos.


----------



## beanphotography (Jan 20, 2011)

lovvvve 1, 3 and 4


----------



## PASM (Jan 20, 2011)

Something about this pic gives me the impression of _seriously_ cold.



willis_927 said:


> 2)


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 20, 2011)

some really cool pics and even cooler is to see the diversity of employment.

I can't post pics from my work but I can tell you that my work (metal finishing) involves the parts that go into the assemblies that nobody can post pictures of.


----------



## Jakefreese (Jan 20, 2011)

willis, some awesome pics,  the security is not too bad to deal with where I am at.  I have done some government contract work that was 1000x more extreme than what I deal with now.


----------



## Cloudwalker (Jan 20, 2011)

Gun tower at the prison where I work.


----------



## willis_927 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks... By the time I was taking picture 2 I could hardly feel my fingers. I was on my way back inside, but I thought the shadow on the building was cool, so I had to take a quick shot. 

I'm not too worried about security issues in the pictures I took. Public can basically get anywhere that I was to take the pictures anyways.. Inside the Gen Station would be a different story.

Hope to see more on this thread.


----------



## willis_927 (Jan 20, 2011)

Cloudwalker said:


> Gun tower at the prison where I work.


 
Interesting picture!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 21, 2011)

You all work big!

But then, some small things are rather expensive, and fragile.
Emeralds break pretty easily, the one below is valued at $25k.






Sadly this customer is not happy (not my fault), and I have to redo this, and set it again. Grrrrrrrr.


it's cool seeing what you folks do, and your environments!


----------



## Moe (Jan 21, 2011)

Cool photos so far, and I'm looking forward to seeing more. This one is a bit creepy. I'm an anesthesiologist, so this is what my patients see right before they go to sleep. Ok, maybe not _exactly_...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 21, 2011)

Eeeeeeeep!

Awesome shot!


----------



## willis_927 (Jan 21, 2011)

very cool


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm in the office most of the time...boring.  But this first photo is the result of what I'm doing.


----------



## safeshot (Jan 21, 2011)

not the best shots but a few from the shop





making dust 





one of the guys, not me


----------



## clevereddie (Jan 22, 2011)

Old job,


----------



## lyonsroar (Jan 22, 2011)

I work at a library.  :/

I was on the clock, as I am now.  Don't tell anyone...:blushing:




Books 1 by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


----------



## SensePhoto (Jan 22, 2011)

Welcome to AT&T!


----------



## kalmkidd (Jan 22, 2011)

awesome thread i will chime in on monday.


----------



## PASM (Jan 22, 2011)

+1.. I'm finding it a very interesting thread.



kalmkidd said:


> awesome thread i will chime in on monday.


----------



## brianT (Jan 22, 2011)

> I work at a library. :/  I was on the clock, as I am now. Don't tell anyone...


Well I find it interesting you work in a library... quiet, slow, calming, etc...

...and you drive a Mazdaspeed3!  ..loud, fast, punchy, ya know opposite a library!


----------



## lyonsroar (Jan 25, 2011)

brianT said:


> > I work at a library. :/ I was on the clock, as I am now. Don't tell anyone...
> 
> 
> Well I find it interesting you work in a library... quiet, slow, calming, etc...
> ...


 

Haaaa...:lmao:
Slow and calming?!  I'm the tech person at a library.  Between people bitching at me because their print outs don't look right and people yelling at me because the toner is low...:thumbdown:

I practically need my drive home to relax!
Difficult to do in my car though...tough to keep that right foot out of the floormat...:er:

Thanks.


----------



## thatfornoobs (Jan 25, 2011)

I loved that library shot!


----------



## mwcfarms (Jan 25, 2011)

One from earlier this year


----------



## Photo95 (Jan 25, 2011)

Woah is that an intestine? They allow pics in the operating room?


----------



## mwcfarms (Jan 25, 2011)

Nope thats actually the uterus, we were doing a ovariohysterectomy.


----------



## thatfornoobs (Jan 26, 2011)

Is the patient aware you took this picture? LMAO!


----------



## willis_927 (Jan 26, 2011)

i think this one needs a bump...


----------



## Jakefreese (Feb 10, 2011)

I still have not gotten any pics at work, but here is a picture from there...




ae219a by JF TX, on Flickr


----------



## Davor (Feb 10, 2011)

Jakefreese said:


> I still have not gotten any pics at work, but here is a picture from there...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I take it that's Cerenkov Radiation in a nuclear reactor? 

Everyone has really interesting jobs! unfortunately im in college so i wont be working for another few months. almost finished


----------



## Jakefreese (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeah it is they are offloading fuel in an outage.  On the far side is the fuel bundle that has been picked up.


----------



## wlbphoto (Feb 10, 2011)

all these pictures are good..


----------

